# I have been busy:)



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Hubby and I had sex, finally It has been almost 3 weeks (it feels like longer with all that fighting I mentioned some in other posts). He has finally said he wants to have sex with me again, he does find me attractive, he does want it to be like it was before all this fighting. I guess he had to go through some rejection of me after getting married as his way of dealing with the loss of his independent, single life where he could do what he wanted when he wanted and IF he wanted. I dont know what this actually means in the big picture, but he said yes to my advance this morning instead of pushing me away. Now he has said yes to me 4 times in our relationship, I dont think I will ever catch up to the hundreds of times I have said yes to him (I have said no only 4 times), but as long as it is fair game I dont care. Just wanted to share


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

That's great :smthumbup: i hope things keep going well for you


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is really great. 

For what it is worth - to get a man to please "you". Get him going - however you wish to do that  

Once he is aroused - but BEFORE he finishes - you tell him:
Baby I want you to do ".... oral ...." whatever it is that is for SURE to get you over the finish line first. 

If he hesitates - you can always say - after you get me to paradise - I promise to bring you for a visit - and I will get you there however you want. 

Once he gets used to the concept. Ladies come first. This should hopefully not be such a pain in the neck for you. It is sad that he is a bit selfish as a person. He is lucky you are so patient. 

I will say that if he has a "normal" male ego, and you just honestly tell him that it was really good for you - assuming it was - that should reinforce his gentlemenly behavior. 

I hope someday your man realizes how lucky he is. You sound a bit like my wife. 








Choose2love said:


> Hubby and I had sex, finally It has been almost 3 weeks (it feels like longer with all that fighting I mentioned some in other posts). He has finally said he wants to have sex with me again, he does find me attractive, he does want it to be like it was before all this fighting. I guess he had to go through some rejection of me after getting married as his way of dealing with the loss of his independent, single life where he could do what he wanted when he wanted and IF he wanted. I dont know what this actually means in the big picture, but he said yes to my advance this morning instead of pushing me away. Now he has said yes to me 4 times in our relationship, I dont think I will ever catch up to the hundreds of times I have said yes to him (I have said no only 4 times), but as long as it is fair game I dont care. Just wanted to share


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. I remain hopeful as I would love to have the kind of comfort in our relationship that I did a long time ago once again.


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

"If he hesitates - you can always say - after you get me to paradise - I promise to bring you for a visit - and I will get you there however you want. "


Wow, I have heard that since 1989. Hope it works for you, choseylover and if not - I have a # for an excellent therapist in your area.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

haha paradise... all i can think of is anchorman and that trippy scene....

my H always takes care of me first  it's awesome because then even after, sex is that much better.


----------

